# What's on my desk at work



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Having fun with a couple of things. The ol iPhone and Windoze on my iPad flash even works in Exploder through our Citrix server and free iPad app.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

*Cool...*

Nice desk with the iPad and iPone 4, but it better fits in the desk setup area of ehMac. 

Here is the link to post future desk setups, even if you are focusing on the iPad and iPhone 4.
http://www.ehmac.ca/photography-focus/74050-ehmac-cribs-show-us-your-mac-crib.html


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Tech Elementz said:


> Nice desk with the iPad and iPone 4, but it better fits in the desk setup area of ehMac.
> 
> Here is the link to post future desk setups, even if you are focusing on the iPad and iPhone 4.
> http://www.ehmac.ca/photography-focus/74050-ehmac-cribs-show-us-your-mac-crib.html


I think the point of the original post is that he isn't using a windows based laptop at work. He is using an iPad with Citrix to run Windows on what looks like a laptop/netbook but isn't.

It's not about showing off a desk setup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Is that a FirstClass email client I see on the desktop machine that's running? *shudder* .. not shuddering at FirstClass per se ... just at having to support it (been there done that for far too long).


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I cant help but think that a Macbook might have worked better than an iPad with a case/keyboard add on.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Is that a FirstClass email client I see on the desktop machine that's running? *shudder* .. not shuddering at FirstClass per se ... just at having to support it (been there done that for far too long).


Wow you have good eyes.  Yes that is indeed an FC client. I've been running FC servers since the guys started out on Middlefield. That was on a Mac Classic FC 2 something. 

I'm finally thinking of retiring my server as OneNet finally died and I no longer need to be a hub for the network any longer. Have been eyeing those Mac Mini servers though I'm hearing it's all going to be built into Lion, only thing I can't figure out is how you get at mail that the servers accumulate.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Tech Elementz said:


> Nice desk with the iPad and iPone 4, but it better fits in the desk setup area of ehMac.
> 
> Here is the link to post future desk setups, even if you are focusing on the iPad and iPhone 4.
> http://www.ehmac.ca/photography-focus/74050-ehmac-cribs-show-us-your-mac-crib.html


It's not really my crib, it's my desk at work....

I do have some stuff starting on this page and the next....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

An outdated iMac.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Macified said:


> I think the point of the original post is that he isn't using a windows based laptop at work. He is using an iPad with Citrix to run Windows on what looks like a laptop/netbook but isn't.
> 
> It's not about showing off a desk setup.


Yes, I'm running the Citrix app on my iPad and that gives me Explorer and flash plus the programs I need for work. I'm really impressed at how fast things are on the Gen 1 iPad. The case kind of throws folks off because it's the Kensington keyfolio. For a touch typist the keyboard isn't the greatest but I'm still happier than with the pen when I have to type out long notes.

I'm finding that I use my laptop less and less and the iPad for more media consumption than any other device I've owned in the past. Plus some of the games are pretty amazing and not terribly expensive or free! Plus I can watch TV via several apps which is a huge bonus.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Lars said:


> An outdated iMac.


Yeah work won't buy me a new one yet. These things don't break...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Niteshooter said:


> Wow you have good eyes.  Yes that is indeed an FC client. I've been running FC servers since the guys started out on Middlefield. That was on a Mac Classic FC 2 something.
> 
> I'm finally thinking of retiring my server as OneNet finally died and I no longer need to be a hub for the network any longer. Have been eyeing those Mac Mini servers though I'm hearing it's all going to be built into Lion, only thing I can't figure out is how you get at mail that the servers accumulate.


I go way back with FC as well ... I remember when TVO started up. A buddy of mine also ran a very early FC server too (Skyline BBS in Sudbury). I was supporting it for a client as well up until about a year ago (they didn't stop using it, they are just no longer my client). Last I heard from them on it they had been down nation wide for their 200+ users for 4 days while some techie from OpenText was trying fix up botched endianess updates when he tried to migrate them from PPC to Intel with their 700+ gigs of files they had built up over the years. Glad it wasn't me 

Just seeing that icon at a passing glance makes me twitchy


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Niteshooter said:


> Yeah work won't buy me a new one yet. These things don't break...


You're not trying hard enough


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Niteshooter said:


> It's not really my crib, it's my desk at work....
> 
> I do have some stuff starting on this page and the next....


You told me I had good eyes on that thread too LOL  Is it a bad thing that I was going through those pictures and could name a really large portion of all the machines just from seeing them in the pics?  Sometimes I miss my old mac collection, but most times I don't!


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

John Clay said:


> You're not trying hard enough


Sure seems like it, problem really is that these things don't break down and until they do I can't get it replaced. The MacBook Pros are starting to wear out finally so there is some hope.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> I go way back with FC as well ... I remember when TVO started up. A buddy of mine also ran a very early FC server too (Skyline BBS in Sudbury). I was supporting it for a client as well up until about a year ago (they didn't stop using it, they are just no longer my client). Last I heard from them on it they had been down nation wide for their 200+ users for 4 days while some techie from OpenText was trying fix up botched endianess updates when he tried to migrate them from PPC to Intel with their 700+ gigs of files they had built up over the years. Glad it wasn't me
> 
> Just seeing that icon at a passing glance makes me twitchy


I still keep in touch with Ted and Brian from TVO. Skyline sort of rings a bell. 

Migrating from PPC to Intel... ouch. I did a few migrations during the lifetime of our servers and about 80% of the time the post office wound up scrambled so I had to reinstall from scratch and recreate all the users since their mailboxes broke. I feel their pain. 

I'm also at that stage where my G4 DP server running OS 9 is starting to act up and a quick look at FC 10 means I would have to go the intel route as well though it looks like I would have to go with a multi core Mac Pro in order to run FC and IS on the same box.

I'd like to switch over to a Mac Mini server as that seems to be easy to set up though nobody I know runs one so I haven't found out the most important thing which is how do you access mail on the server. I suspect via Apple's mail client but not sure having never used one.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> You told me I had good eyes on that thread too LOL  Is it a bad thing that I was going through those pictures and could name a really large portion of all the machines just from seeing them in the pics?  Sometimes I miss my old mac collection, but most times I don't!


No not a bad thing at all, just not too many folks left that can identify this old stuff let alone pick off the FirstClass icon. I guess it has some advantages when lurking around the second hand and recyclers. Granted as time goes on this stuff is really starting to take up a lot of space that I don't have so strays aren't sneaking in as much as they used to.

I was looking at my first FC server the other day, a then new Mac Classic which had two 2400 baud Zoom modems. Then we upgraded to a IIsi with a hurdler card and three phone lines, before Softarc released the internet option...

Somewhere else in the collection is a Quadra 900 fully decked out with hurdler cards so that would be 4 or 5 x 4 phone lines. Now I'm starting to remember how much we spent on phone lines back then, ouch.....

Oh oh I'm spiraling off topic, sorry...

I really am liking the iPad, a lot more than I expected. Think due to the number of really cool high quality apps at extremely reasonable prices or even free sometimes. Though I think I will wait on the iPad 3 unless the iPad 2 drops in price the way the iPad 1 did when the 2 got released then I could justify having one of each in the collection!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

USA_iTunes said:


> Here is mine


Tell me about that Angry Birds decal/cover on your portable? I like it! :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

USA_iTunes said:


> Here is mine


So, tell me please, what kind of Mac do you have that the right hand side (as pictured above) does NOT have an optical drive?

I know of no Mac that has two tiny ports or whatever they are shown above that are in that location.

Care to explain?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

SINC said:


> So, tell me please, what kind of Mac do you have that the right hand side (as pictured above) does NOT have an optical drive?
> 
> I know of no Mac that has two tiny ports or whatever they are shown above that are in that location.
> 
> Care to explain?


That is a Macbook Air.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Digikid said:


> That is a Macbook Air.


:lmao:


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

John Clay said:


> :lmao:



Err....what is so funny about that?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Digikid said:


> Err....what is so funny about that?


Meant to include SINC's quote as well. That + your response are what's funny.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

SINC said:


> So, tell me please, what kind of Mac do you have that the right hand side (as pictured above) does NOT have an optical drive?
> 
> I know of no Mac that has two tiny ports or whatever they are shown above that are in that location.
> 
> Care to explain?


You have 45000 posts on a Mac based forum and can't spot an obvious Macbook Air?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

maximusbibicus said:


> You have 45000 posts on a Mac based forum and can't spot an obvious Macbook Air?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

John Clay said:


> Meant to include SINC's quote as well. That + your response are what's funny.


Oh. LOL!!!!



gwillikers said:


>


WTF????


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

maximusbibicus said:


> You have 45000 posts on a Mac based forum and can't spot an obvious Macbook Air?


Obviously I couldn't. Never been near a MacBook Air or even considered owning one, but I know now.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

SINC said:


> Obviously I couldn't. Never been near a MacBook Air or even considered owning one, but I know now.


Just don't go out and try one.... I wondered what use one would be until I actually went and tried one out..... that changed everything.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not much chance of that Niteshooter, the HD on an air is way too small to hold what I currently carry on my MBP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Niteshooter said:


> Just don't go out and try one.... I wondered what use one would be until I actually went and tried one out..... that changed everything.....


Yep it was much the same for me as well. My next portable will most likely be a pimped out MBA. I blame it on the wife .. she wanted one and then once I got to play with it then of course I wanted one too. It's funny how my 15" MBP feels all that much heavier now.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

SINC said:


> Not much chance of that Niteshooter, the HD on an air is way too small to hold what I currently carry on my MBP.


That is one of the two arguments I used against one. The lack of HD space and the lack of a DVD burner but using the iPad changed that for me. 

I caved in and bought the iPad 1 when the iPad 2 was released in the US, I didn't want to make a $519 mistake but a $379 one on a refurb seemed ok. I now find I use my iPad more than my laptop and that's saying a lot since that was my main computer for a while. I basically discovered after using the iPhone and iPad that I didn't really need to schlep around as much stuff on my portable devices as I really thought I needed and with a MBA the only programs I really need are Photoshop and Office. The rest of the space would be taken up by pix and entertainment such as ripped video and maybe music.

I also already have a portable DVD USB burner from a netbook we have in the mix and I think that I really don't need to have a full time burner with me though if I was off shooting out of the country being able to burn to disks as a second or third backup would be handy.

I would jump right on a MBA except that my gut feeling is to wait until Lion is released because I want to see which hardware it supports and also to see if perhaps the MBA is going to get the Core i5 or i7 cpu upgrades the MacBook Pro's got. (no I highly doubt Apple would orphan the MBA's but more curious about where the MBA goes)

The other reason is that I want to see where the Mac Mini winds up as well since I am in need of replacing an aging server and if Lion folds Lion server into the mix then that makes for a compelling reason to buy a Mini put it online at my ISP and then I can use it as my personal 'cloud' based storage system and therefore not need a huge amount of storage in a MBA. 

Oh and I also wonder if the Minis will also get a cpu refresh to the new core i cpus my guess is the entire Mac lineup will shift over to them perhaps by the end of the year...

iPad this is all YOUR fault.....


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Having a tablet convention on my desk today....


----------

